# Remember Your First Guitar



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

_"My first guitar was a Silvertone by Danelectro; the typical Masonite-and-lipstick-tube-pickup type. I got a Silvertone amp to go with it; they cost $88 including the interest over 10 months." - John Fogerty_

Remember your first guitar? I bought a student model 3/4 size acoustic Terada from a friend for $50. I probably paid too much, but I never regretted that decision.

Cheers!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

My first was a Dover... Kmart special... 69.95 for guitar and amp. Supposedly made in Kitchener. It was violin shaped body.... ahhh the beatles. Used it to learn for the first couple years then I hooked up with an old silvertone - dan electro . It was a pretty cool guitar, lipstick tube pickups, masonite on plywood I believe. From there it was to a tele....


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

My first guitar was a supro solid body, real POS. A $20 guitar I think. A friend cut it into a teardrop (or whatever you call it) like Brian Jones old Vox (k, this was in '66). Then we sprayed it with Candy Apple Auto paint, deep purple. Still a POS, but different.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

For the life of me I can't. I had one when I was a kid, but guitar never really took back then, I grew up on the farm and there was funner stuff to do. ie) quading, snowmobiles, guns etc. Heck I was driving the stick in our 48' Willys at age 10.

I bought a seagull when I picked it up again.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My first acoustic I got in 69 when I was 12. It was a no name cheapie, black with a fancy pickgaurd, and I loved it. When I was 15 I got my first electric. All I can remember is that it was red and a Hagstrom.....don,t know what model.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My dad had a beater acoustic guitar when I was growing up. I knew a few chords, then started using the bottom 4 strings like the bass.

My first bass was a copy of a Ric 4001 I bought for $150 off a friend and sold for the same amount a few years later.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I had some 3/4 size acoustic when I started playing when I was 12 or 13. I quit though. When I picked it up again in my mid 20's, my first guitar was an Aria Pro II Fullerton Strat copy. Red, white plastic guard, H-S-S with a vintage style vibrato. I always thought it was a complete POS, but all my guitar player friends liked it. One of them actually yelled at me when I sold it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its the one in my avatar. an ibanez that even the vintage ibanez forum is unable to identify. there exists a photo of ringo starr holding one, but i don't have it. cost me $50 in 1963.

my very first guitar was small brown acoustic with a hawaiian painting on the front - probably worth a fortune to antique collectors today, but i have no idea where it ended up.

i wish i still had the jaguar and the telecaster i bought new in the late 60s...sigh...

-dh


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

My cousin has a blonde 68 or 69 Tele. It was my uncle's. Man - what a honey of a guitar... I'm waiting for the right moment to tell him what it's worth. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

First guitar was a red mansfield pos . Used , broken headstock glued in a very ugly way . Action was about a mile . I bought it for 100 for a gigbag and an amp...not a bad deal.

My first real playable guitar was my ibanez sz520 , and it's still my favorite axe to this day .


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

Still got my first guitar AND my first bass.
Guitar: Hondo Strat copy w/ trem. Beautiful "Rosewood". 
Still have the receipt, paid $223.00 in 1984.

Bass: Aria Pro II CSB-380. Very solid lo-cost bass. 

Hard to find info on either of these two instruments these days...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

My first guitar was an AGS confused-smiley-010 ). An Eaton's catalogue $29.95 P.O.S. The action could be measured with phonebooks.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

My first guitar was a 1958 Gibson acoustic arch top, it was a Christmas gift and I was too young and stupid to appreciate it. I traded it to the lead guitarist in my first band for a no-name electric guitar that he got from Sears, it looked like a Silvertone and I still have it hanging on the wall complete with the flat wound strings we used back then, does anybody play flat wound strings these days?


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I still have my first...and I still play it...good old sledgehammer by J.B. Player...200 bucks used and it still plays awesome after 13 years...


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

my first and only guitar's a fender squier covered in stickers and other crap. i went to get it fixed last night and i was told that it would be better for me to buy a new guitar because the amount of stuff needed to get fixed on my guitar would cost more than buying a new one. i'm sad. but yeah, i guess it's time for me to get a new guitar.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I sure wish I had my first guitar. Not because it was a good one, but for sentimental reasons. 

In 1975, when I was 16, I bought a Mansfield guitar for $85.00 from a store called Ritchie's Music in Chilliwack B.C. It wasn't a very good guitar, but it was MY GUITAR and I loved it. It went everywhere with me. I had it right up til 1992 when, in a moment of insanity, I was cleaning the closet and I threw the guitar and all my books in the garbage. Of course I went back for it an hour or so later, but it was gone.:frown: 

I haven't cleaned my closets since.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Zenon. Flat neck - infinite radius. Ultimate POS. At least I learned to play my three cord progression on it. And it built really good calluses. 

I'd lent it to the bass player in the group way back then. One day he try to get into his bedroom and the door wouldn't open all the way. So he pushed, really pushed, and there was this huge CRACK.

A deserving end, I thought. Though I should have pulled a Pete Townsend with it.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

my first was a series A.I remember taking it to a pawn shop and trading it straight across for a powered sun mixing board and 2 roland moniters.Before the internet you could tell those pawn shop guy's your crappy little guitar was worth a million dollars!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

First acoustic was an Ovation Celebrity
First electric was a Fender Stratocaster:rockon:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I remember mine. Still have it actually. It is a used Jackson (forgot what type cause i havnt played it in a while)


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> First acoustic was an Ovation Celebrity
> First electric was a Fender Stratocaster:rockon:


I know this is off topic, but i remember seeing your pic somewhere. Do you go on any other boards?


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Harmony acoustic - red and black, F - holes. 1st electric was a Pan copy of a 335 - sunburst.... wouldnt stay in tune as I recall. Not that bad a guitar though - rocked out thru a silverface champ...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

mine was a hand me down from my mother suzuki clasical guitar, one day i was making noise on it and my aunt grabed it and started hacking on house of the rising sun....I begged her to show me the chords and a few hour later i was hacking on the tune as well. A few months later I got my first electric a mid eighty's Ibanez roadstar series II neck thru strat style with a pos locking tremolo via screws and clamps with no locking nut, the darn thing was never in tune. :tongue:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


> I know this is off topic, but i remember seeing your pic somewhere. Do you go on any other boards?


Yes.:rockon:


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

Other than learning on my dad's classical (can't remember the make) I worked my butt off at McD's and bought myself a El Degas LP at McTammy's pawn shop in Toronto...somewhere around 1981 everything was a happy smoke haze back then  ....can't remember what happened to that guitar I probably sold it for more smoke..LOL


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

A '59 Tele that I bought for $150 around 1970....and of course I wish I still had it!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Peice a junk Hondo acoustic that a friend had strings were about a foot off the fretboard lol ,but I still gave it a go .Then i met a cool friend who had a few guitars and lent me an Ibanez RG470 then there was no looking back cheers!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My first guitar was a Stella acoustic that my Mom bought with Loblaws greenstamps. That was when I was in grade three (1964). My first electric my dad bought for me at Eatons when I was in Grade seven (1968). It was a Saturn semi-acoustic f-holed style guitar and a Symphonic amp.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> Remember your first guitar? I bought a student model 3/4 size acoustic Terada from a friend for $50. I probably paid too much, but I never regretted that decision.
> 
> Cheers!


i still own it: my parents paid around $425 for a used squier strat, case, and peavey rage 158 about 8 years ago. since sold the peavey (but i know who owns it, he also owns my 2nd guitar lol) and the strat just needs some TLC and then it'll be a great player again.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My absolute first was a classical accoustic. Then came the Kiss Army guitar, and then my real first - A black Harmony Srat from Sears. I remember tweeking that thing endlessly to try to make it play good.

Then came a silvertone hollowbody, a 'cigarette heater orange' Squire P Bass, an Ibanez RR V, a Lado Hawk...... the list gets really long from there, but I remember every one of them.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure do 

It was a Sillvertone solid body six string and a Silvertone SS guitar amp. I bugged my mother to buy this for me for weeks. She finally relented and coughed up the 50 bucks (more than one weeks wages for her in 1964). I was happoer than a pig in sh*t cause it had 3 pups and all my freinds only had 2. LOLOL


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

A lefty Vantage neck-thru built around 1980.

I'm not including the Regal acoustic my uncle gave me back in '73.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got a kay acoustic, like a stella but different- came from sears sometime in the late seventies. i took an old microphone and taped its innards inside. then i scored a 335 style electric at a garage sale- was made by a company called winston. played those for a couple years, then my folks bought me a brand new el degas 335, red with stock dimarzio super distortions- still have it, but never used it much, as i got my first strat about 6 months later, which i also still have.


----------

